# shotgun



## wyogoob




----------



## sawsman

The high country… nice.

Any ptarmigan on that trip?


----------



## wyogoob

sawsman said:


> The high country&#8230; nice.
> 
> Any ptarmigan on that trip?


What's a ptarmigan?

.


----------



## wyogoob




----------



## DallanC

Oooo purple hulls... so 16ga?


-DallanC


----------



## gdog

Mighty big Ptarmigan.....

Hey....was that your tuna can I found up there? :shock:


----------



## Fowlmouth

Okay I'll play.....


----------



## LostLouisianian

Gotta love those 16's. My 1100 is 48 years old and is my pride and joy


----------



## trackerputnam

Just love those sage chickens!


----------



## trackerputnam




----------



## Goshawk




----------



## gdog




----------



## wyogoob




----------



## gdog




----------



## Fowlmouth

-------------


----------



## wyogoob

I hunted a hot and dry mountainside, 11,000' to 12,000' elevation, for hours and became very thirsty. Boy, when I finally stopped for a break I was shocked to find my water bottle was empty. I unknowingly lost the lid and all the water ran out. I ate half an apple to quench my thirst and then hiked over to the nearest snowbank for water. Filled the water bottle with water dripping off a snowbank and fashioned a plug from an apple:


Geeze, all of my old pics are of poor quality, unfocused, and don't scan very well. The sweet memories are vivid and in focus though.


----------



## gdog




----------



## Airborne

I am a poor photographer but figured somebody needed a shout out to the best game bird known to man.


----------



## wyogoob

gdog said:


>


Himalayan Rock****s?

That shotgun on the left is beautiful!

.


----------



## Airborne

wyogoob said:


> Himilayan Rock****s?
> 
> .


I read about that once in the Kama Sutra, I lack the flexibility.


----------



## gdog




----------

